# Mexican Coke and Sprite Bottles



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 9, 2019)

Today at the grocery store I noticed they were selling singles and 4-packs of glass Coke and Sprite bottles. And the wording on them is in Spanish. I wasn't sure what to make of that. I bought a Sprite out of curiosity and went home to find out more info about this online. It turns out the difference is that Mexican Coke and Sprite has pure cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup. Apparently there is a taste difference too. The best thing about the Sprite bottle is the vintage look. It has the debossed dot design that the ones in the 70's had.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2019)

I've seen those here as well, sometimes from Mexico and sometimes from India.  I've also seen Coke with cane sugar in glass bottles produced for the domestic market, including some with different flavours.  I've seen quite a few other flavours in those imported glass bottles as well, not sure they've all got actual cane sugar in them, the ones I've had didn't taste like it to me.  Regardless it's nice to be able to drink soda from a glass bottle these days.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 9, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've seen those here as well, sometimes from Mexico and sometimes from India.  I've also seen Coke with cane sugar in glass bottles produced for the domestic market, including some with different flavours.  I've seen quite a few other flavours in those imported glass bottles as well, not sure they've all got actual cane sugar in them, the ones I've had didn't taste like it to me.  Regardless it's nice to be able to drink soda from a glass bottle these days.


I agree, it really does have a different taste than plastic or metal packaging. Glass seems to be making a slight comeback with the pushback against plastic things.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 10, 2019)

I have also seen Barq's root beer in and Fanta in the retro cane sugar glass bottles today. I always thought soda tasted better in glass.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 10, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have also seen Barq's root beer in and Fanta in the retro cane sugar glass bottles today. I always thought soda tasted better in glass.


That's great! I think so too. I believe Anchor Hocking had an old slogan "Everything is better in glass".


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 10, 2019)

I've seen the retro-style Fanta up here too, not sure I've ever seen Barq's in glass.  There are all sorts of import-only brands we can get in glass up here too, I've tried some but so far haven't found any that really stand out to me.  We can also get standard Pepsi, Coke, Sprite, and Canada Dry in glass bottles but they cost a lot more than the cans.  At that point I'd rather buy one of the local brands like Bull's Head, it's better soda anyway.


----------

